# SLICED BAKED POTATOES



## norgeskog (Jan 15, 2005)

Nice new presentation for baked potatoes.

SLICED BAKED POTATOES

4 medium baking potatoes
1 tsp salt
2-3 Tbs melted butter
2-3 Tbs chopped fresh herbs, parsley, chives, thyme or sage
2-3 Tbs chopped fresh herbs of you choice
4 Tbs grated sharp cheddar cheese
1-1/2 Tbs grated parmesan reggiano cheese

Peel potatoes if skin is tough, otherwise wash and dry.  Cut potatoes into thin slices BUT NOT ALL THE  WAY THROUGH.  Use the handle of a wooden spoon to prevent knive from  cutting potatoe all the way through.  Place potatoes in a baking dish, fan the pieces a little to separate.  Pour ove melted butter, parsley, chives and/or sage.  Bake in oven at 425 for 50 minutes or so or until almost done.  _Remove from oven and let rest for 5 minutes (no idea why this is here but that is what the original recipe asked for)._  (*) SPrinkle top of potatoes evenly with cheddar cheese and parmasean.  Put back in oven for 10 minutes or until cheese melted and potatoes are done.  Check with a fork.

(*)  This is for nuker cooking.  FIrst cooking 10 minutes on high, rest five minutes, second cooking 4- 6 minutes on high.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 15, 2005)

These are also known as Hasselback (hasselbach?) potatoes.  Thought of preparing them to go with our pork tonight but decided noodles were easier.

The above recipe is very very good, though.


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 15, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> These are also known as Hasselback (hasselbach?) potatoes.  Thought of preparing them to go with our pork tonight but decided noodles were easier.
> 
> The above recipe is very very good, though.



I did not know that mudbut, it is an untitled recipe in my recipe box from heaven knows how long ago, the only name says


----------



## mudbug (Jan 15, 2005)

I found the recipe in one of the first freebie _Cuisine At Home_ issues that I got in the mail.


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 15, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> I found the recipe in one of the first freebie _Cuisine At Home_ issues that I got in the mail.



Is it identical?  Mine I got from some recipe cards I recerived in the mail ages ago and just copied it to a 3x5 card.   Someone above even put a name to them.  Guess they really traveled around.  They are good, surprised I have not hear of them before. I will  look in some of my cookbooks under the name mentioned, Haz....... something.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 15, 2005)

Not exactly identical - I think mine included bread crumbs to be sprinkled over as well, but the slicing sounds exactly the same.

I'd go look for mine but it's buried in "the pile" somewhere.  Will try to find it tomorrow.


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 15, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Not exactly identical - I think mine included bread crumbs to be sprinkled over as well, but the slicing sounds exactly the same.
> 
> I'd go look for mine but it's buried in "the pile" somewhere.  Will try to find it tomorrow.



I like the idea of breadcrumbs, mudbug, I always go for texture and crunch.  Thanks


----------



## DampCharcoal (Jan 15, 2005)

When slicing the potato is it sliced crosswise without the blade completing the cut? This sounds great, just clarifying the details for my pea-sized brain!    I can't wait to try this!


----------



## MJ (Jan 15, 2005)

I make hobo potatos this way. I cook the potato and then stuff it with cheese, butter, and cooked bacon. Wrap with foil and then put it on the grill for a bit. Top it off with sour cream.


----------



## kyles (Jan 16, 2005)

For those like me, who can't do butter at the moment, they are fine sprayed lightly across the tops with olive oil spray and topped with a little bit of parmesan cheese. Not as rich, but still yummy. Thanks for reminding me about this technique Norgeskog.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 17, 2005)

OK, here's the recipe I got from Cuisine At Home (Feb 2002):

*Hasselback Potatoes*
_(Scandinavian-style potatoes, makes 8 halves, total time 45 minutes)_

Preheat oven to 450; oil a large glass baking dish.  Peel and halve lengthwise 4 Yukon Gold potatoes; place each half cut side down on cutting board.  Arrange two chopsticks on both sides of potato half and thinly slice across (chopsticks keep you from cutting through the potato).

Process 1/2 cup white bread crumbs, 1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese, 1 T olive oil or melted butter, 1 tsp sweet paprika, and salt to taste in food processor; transfer to a shallow dish.

Drizzle sliced potatoes with another 2 to 3 T olive oil; carefully bend to separate sections, then roll tops (i.e., sliced parts) in crumb mixture.

Arrange potatoes in baking dish, cover with foil, and bake 30 minutes.  Remove foil and continue baking until crumbs are brown and potatoes are cooked (about 15 more minutes).


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 18, 2005)

MJ said:
			
		

> I make hobo potatos this way. I cook the potato and then stuff it with cheese, butter, and cooked bacon. Wrap with foil and then put it on the grill for a bit. Top it off with sour cream.



mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, MJ sounds great.


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 18, 2005)

kyles said:
			
		

> For those like me, who can't do butter at the moment, they are fine sprayed lightly across the tops with olive oil spray and topped with a little bit of parmesan cheese. Not as rich, but still yummy. Thanks for reminding me about this technique Norgeskog.



Kyles, I like your version, and I will try it, love EVOo and parmesan, and potatoes no matter what you do to them.


----------

